# Nike Zoom Force hurts my ankle



## Joel (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you get them heat molded? I am also experiencing the same problem with my toes as well


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

No, I didn't get them heat molded. What's heat mold?


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

This is quite interesting, have had no problems whatsoever. Except my left lower leg being sore in a weird spot, but that is probably the highbacks fault.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

monkeyrpn said:


> I have a pair of Nike Zoom Force, yesterday was the 2nd time I rode in them.
> They're definitely more comfortable than the 1st time, I think they're starting to pack out a bit and mold to my feet.
> My right foot (the rear foot) feels awesome~
> But after a few runs, my left foot started to go numb in my toes. Then by mid day, the spots where the ankle bulges in the liner starts to really hurt.
> Are the bulges cutting the blood flow from my ankle to my toes? What can I do to fix this problem?


Extended periods of numbness can lead to permanent nerve damage. I suggest custom insoles and heat molding your boots. The liner of your boots is made out of a material that can be put in an over or heated up at your local shop then molded to your foot and lower shins.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's because the boots are garbage. Waaay too soft. Good jib boots.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if the Zoom Force 1's have the internal tightening system (FlyWire), but if they do I think you might be tightening it too much. I ride a set of Kaiju's and if I tighten the FlyWire down too much they will cause pain.


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

monkeyrpn said:


> I have a pair of Nike Zoom Force, yesterday was the 2nd time I rode in them.
> They're definitely more comfortable than the 1st time, I think they're starting to pack out a bit and mold to my feet.
> My right foot (the rear foot) feels awesome~
> But after a few runs, my left foot started to go numb in my toes. Then by mid day, the spots where the ankle bulges in the liner starts to really hurt.
> Are the bulges cutting the blood flow from my ankle to my toes? What can I do to fix this problem?


dooooood, I have the exact same problem as you regarding the ankle area but on my right foot. I think it is the bulge where the tightening system for the inner bootie is wedged between the shell of the boot and my foot. I think this is a design flaw on this particular boot because the loop for the laces that is pressing against me is causing the pain. This is a great forum to know that I'm not the only one suffering from this problem


----------

